# MAC - Metal Urge Swatches - Nov 08



## MAC_Whore (Sep 20, 2008)

Place all your *Metal Urge* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Metal Urge* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Metal Urge* colour story thread.


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2008)

Metalblu





















Cocomotion pigment






Swatch on nc43


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 20, 2008)

gold mode





cocomotion





L to R: Reflects Bronze, Reflects Very Pink, Reflects Blackened Red


----------



## anguria (Sep 21, 2008)

*On NC30>>*


----------



## lara (Sep 21, 2008)

*Gold Mode* pigment.





Glitter Reflects *Blackened Red*.


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 21, 2008)

Goldspice (Left) & Metalbu (Right) (NW20-25 Skin)



















Gold Mode (Left) & Cocomotion Pigment (Right)








 








*Cocomotion* -- Top
w/ Mix Medium (Left) No Base (Right)

*Gold Mode* -- Bottom
w/ Mix Medium (Left) No Base (Right)


----------



## TDoll (Sep 25, 2008)

*Reflects Purple Duo

*Without Flash 




^^This pic is the most true to color^^










With Flash


----------



## sofabean (Oct 3, 2008)

pic is clickable.
cocomotion swatch 1st one on the left.


----------



## Karrie (Oct 7, 2008)

reflects bronue glitter eye makeup


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 9, 2008)

Metal X shadows on NC35 skin, no base:

MetalBlu & Goldspice

Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Metal Urge Collection Discussion*

first, a few bits of info on these guys.

they are the same formula as metal-x. there is no reformulation. the difference between these and metal-x are new colors (with a couple of the old), and a new design pressed in - where metal-x had parallel lines, these have lines beginning at a single point, kinda like a seashell effect.  

they are supposed to crease. they are meant for that rock-n-roll smudge-y look. if you don't want them to crease, use a LL as a base first. if that's too hard for you to remove, apply a CCB first, then LL, then MU. this is supposed to prevent creasing but allows wipes to remove it.

as promised...

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/n...IMG_1234-2.jpg






gold mode, spiritualize and cocomotion are the pigments.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## maclove1 (Nov 18, 2008)

"BLACKEND RED"GLITTER
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so pretty in person 
IM NW55 AT MAC 
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1...006/black4.jpg
OUT SIDEWITH FLASH

SAME
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1...006/black2.jpg

IN ROOM WITH FLASH ,"MIX"IS MIXING MEDIUM, OVER SHARKSKIN ,AND PLAIN 
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1...006/black3.jpg

THIS PICTURE REALLY CAPTURED THE GLITTER AND COLOR
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1...2006/black.jpg


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 20, 2008)

With no base on NC 25, the colors are a bit washed out, colors are more accurate on the no flash picture with afternoon lighting heh heh:

Flash





No Flash


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 20, 2008)

L to R: Metal Blue, Pink Platinum, Gold Spice, Forged Rose





Metal Blue





Pink Platinum





Gold Spice





Forged Rose 














Reflects Duo Purple Glitter


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's a few swatches.  No flash just under the kitchen light.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y63...DSC01712-1.jpg
l to r- spiritualize p/g, gold spice, guilded ash, vertigris


----------



## MzFit (Nov 20, 2008)

I have compared Forged Rose to Pink Bronze. 

In the pic Forged Rose is in the middle bottom is Pink Bronze and tops is wet Pink Bronze.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 21, 2008)

No base, on NC 35 

Gilded Ash
Gold Mode
Spiritualize






Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## luhly4 (Nov 23, 2008)

reflects very pink glitter




















reflects duo purple


----------



## HeatherAnn (Nov 25, 2008)

Gilded Green on the left, spiritualize on the right
IMO spiritualize has more blue


----------



## Marberry (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Tira-Misu (Nov 29, 2008)

Spiritualize













Golder´s Green                                                                                                     Kelly Green






Night Light                                                                                                            Spiritualize


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 29, 2008)

Natural lighting, paler than NW15 skin, no flash, no base*.


Gilded Ash* metal-x













*Pink Platinum* metal-X and *Visionaire* liquidlast liner 





Top: Visionaire
Bottom: Pink Platinum





(sorry it's a bit blurry)


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 3, 2008)

taken indoors with lights on. NC 25.






HTH!


----------



## Marberry (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## snowkei (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 7, 2008)

Pics are clickable!

Store display









Brushed Metal-X
Top row, left to right: Forged Rose, Metalblu, Verdigris, Pink Platinum, Pink Platinum & Visionaire
Bottom row, left to right: Gilded Ash, Material Gold, Goldspice





LLL, Left to right: Molten Sol, Inky, Powerplum, Inkspill, Visionaire, Dress Khaki, Classic Cream





All together:





Top to bottom: pigment Cocomotion, Spiritualize, Gold Mode, Glitter (couldn't get them to adhere to my skin) Reflects Purple Duo, Reflects Very Pink





Thanks!


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 7, 2008)

spiritualize pigment





and comparisons with some other green pigments (applied dry on NC 20/25 skin, picture taken under natural lighting through a window)


----------



## magi (Dec 8, 2008)

(For anyone who has problems with IMAGESHACK-Thubnails: direct Links to the pics in original size:

http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/2176/lllhs9.jpg

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1188/gamxxh8.jpg


----------



## Marberry (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 25, 2008)

Indoor Lighting - no flash







Indoor (by the window) - no flash


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 25, 2008)

kinda late, but i really like this color.


----------



## lara (Jan 14, 2009)

Forged Rose,
Material Gold,
Gilded Ash. 





Forged Rose





Gilded Ash





Material Gold.


----------

